# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ ΣΕ HOME CINEMA

## redpower

Καλησπερα στην παρεα και συγχαρητηρια για το εξαιρετικα χρησιμο forum!.Εχω ενα συστημα 5.1 μαρκας ENZER (δωρο απο τα SEVEN)Aποτελειται απο 5 περιφεριακα ηχεια και το sub,το οποιο ως  συνηθως φιλοξενει και τον ενισχυτη με τις εξοδους για τα ηχεια.Αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα: Με καθε κλεισιμο ή αναμα καποιου διακοπτη μεσα στο σπιτι,τιναζομαι μεχρι το ταβανι απο το παρασιτο που βγαινει απο τα ηχεια (και μαλλον και απο το sub).''ΠΑΚ!!! ΤΣΙΦ!!!'' και αλλα ηχητικα εφε σε απιστευτη ενταση!Μεχρι και το μιξερακι του καφε ακουγεται απο τον κατω οροφο!!
  Και τωρα το περιεργο της υποθεσης!Ολα αυτα τα...''εφε'',ακουγονται και σε stand by!Κλεινοντας την συσκευη απο το τηλεχηρειστηριο(ναι εχει!!),συνεχιζεται ο πολεμος των παρασιτων.Αναγκαζομαι λοιπον να το κλεινω απο τον διακοπτη που βρισκεται πισω απο το sub,πραγμα δυσκολο και αβολο!
Σκεφτηκα να βαλω ενα ρελε,αλλα δεν ξερω απο που να παρω το ρευμα οδηγησης του ωστε να κλεινει και ανοιγει με την εντολη του τηλεχηρειστηριου.Οσο για το οταν ειναι ανοιχτο?Πρεπει να μπει καποιος ηλεκτρολυτικος στην τροφοδοσια?Ισως να φτιαξω καποιο αυτοσχεδιο φιλτρο?
Οποια βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη! Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!

Υ.Γ: Φωτο συστηματος  http://images01.olx.co.za/ui/13/37/1...Queenswood.png

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα φιλε γιωργο αυτα τα συστιματα ειναι της μιας βραδιας δεν ξερω μηπος με κανενα φιλτρο Ε.Μ.Ι. λυθει το προβλημα , αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ειναι απο την κατασκευη του.

----------


## redpower

Να σαι καλα Νεκταριε για τον κοπο σου.Εννοεις να του δωσω ρευμα απο πολυμπριζο με φιλτρο?
Εχει καποιος σχεδιο με τα υλικα για ενα τετοιο φιλτρο?

----------


## νεκταριοος

σιγα τον κοπο βρε Γιωργο χαρα μου να βοηφησω οσο και οπος μπορω.ναι για δωσε ρευμα απο κανενα τετοιο,εμενα μου ειπανε οτι ο μετασχηματιστης 220σε 220 σκωτωνει ολα τα παρασιτα ,τωρα αν εχεις δει καπιο τροφδοτικο πσ εχεις δει,που εχει πηκνωτη το πινιακι ξανα πυκνωτη και πηνιακι? αυτο ειναι αντιπαρασιτικο φιλτρο.

----------


## redpower

Ναι ισως ενας Μ/Σ 220V-220V να κανει δουλεια γιατι μαλλον τα παρασιτα δε θα μπορουν να περασουν επαγωγικα απο το πρωτευον στο δευτερευον.
Ελεγα να ''κοτσαρω'' κανεναν πυκνωτη στον ηδη υπαρχον Μ/Σ του συστηματος εσωτερικα,στην εξοδο του για τον ενισχυτη.Ποσο να βγαζει?
12? 15? αντε 20V με το ζορι.Το θεμα ειναι,αρκει ενας πυκνωτης ή θα με ''αναγκασει'' να κανω ολοκληρο φιλτρο?

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα πολυ φωβαμαι οτι τσαμπα ο κοπος,ναι ολο το φιλτρο και αν το σωσεις , ειναι απο την κατασκευη του ελατωματικο,αν λεω εχεις χρονο ισος πινιο-πυκνωτης-πινιο-φιλτρο-4φορες ισως το εξαλειψεις.

----------


## east electronics

Εχω μια ερωτηση πριν δουμε οτιδηποτε αλλο ???

Μηπως η πηγη για το σημα ειναι το λαπτοπ σου ? αν ναι καταργησε το και βαλε μια πηγη τυπου ενα DVD  και χρησιμποιησε μια απλη line  εξοδο με RCA  οχι σημα απο ακουστικα . 

Κανε αυτο και ξαναμιλαμε 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## redpower

Καλησπερα Σακη.Οχι δεν παιρνει απο το λαπτοπ.Απο line out (tape rec) ενος Luxman παιρνει.Δηλαδη,ο,τι πηγη δωσω στον ενισχυτη,αυτο θα παιξει απο το Home Cinema.Αλλα κ χωρις πηγη με βγαλμενα τα RCA και ΣΒΗΣΤΟ σε stand by,ανοιγοκλεινω διακοπτες στο σπιτι και το ακουω στα ηχεια!Θα με τρελανει πφφφ!

----------


## east electronics

Δοκιμασε γενικα να απλοποιησεις το θεμα και αποσυνδεσε τον ενισχυτη απο πανω ..υπαρχει πιθανοτητα  οι συνδεσεις σου να μπαζουν με καποιον τροπο ..

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## redpower

Σακη,αν προσεξες,ανεφερα οτι χωρις καμια συνδεση πανω στις εισοδους το κανει.Δηλαδη οπως βγηκε απο το κουτι και ξανασημειωνω,σε stand by!
Μυριζομαι κινεζικη παγαποντια!Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν το ανοιξω και μετρησω ρευματα,θα βρω οτι το δηθεν σβησιμο stand by)ειναι ενα απλο...mute!!

----------


## redpower

Και το λεω αυτο,διοτι αν παω κοντα σε ενα ηχειο (οποιοδηποτε απο τα 5),σε stand by,ακουγεται φυσιμα!!Απιστευτο!

----------


## east electronics

Ναι σωστα εχεις δικιο τωρα το προσεξα . 
Πιστευω παντως οτι θα ειναι κατι χοντρο και αντιμετωπισιμο ..

Φιλικα 
Σακης

----------


## redpower

Χοντρο δεν ξερω,αντιμετωπισιμο ειναι σιγουρα.Μεσα στη βδομαδα αν βρω χρονο θα πεσει ''χειρουργειο'' και μετα θα αναφερω αποτελεσματα.
Ειδαλλως,το sub θα γινει σκαμπω και τα ηχειακια βασεις για κερια!!  :Lol:

----------


## νεκταριοος

> Χοντρο δεν ξερω,αντιμετωπισιμο ειναι σιγουρα.Μεσα στη βδομαδα αν βρω χρονο θα πεσει ''χειρουργειο'' και μετα θα αναφερω αποτελεσματα.
> Ειδαλλως,το sub θα γινει σκαμπω και τα ηχειακια βασεις για κερια!!


  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ακωμα γελαω χαχαχα :Lol:     παντος ο ενισχητης του φταιει τα ηχεια κρατατα χαχαχα :Lol: και πουσε τον ενισχητη λεω αμα ειναι απο την ταρατσα χαχαχα :Lol:

----------


## redpower

Ναι Νεκταριε και τα ηχειακια τι να λεμε!Καθε φορα που βαζω Χριστοδουλοπουλο,νομιζω οτι περναει ο παλιατζης απο εξω!!
Μιλαμε για quality (που λενε και στην Αγγλια)

----------

